
When you can't (and shouldn't) unit test - atilaneves
https://atilaoncode.blog/2019/03/21/when-you-cant-and-shouldnt-unit-test/
======
atilaneves
I, a unit test aficionado, posit that sometimes unit testing is a bad choice
for your code. AMA.

